# The Office - 4/10/08



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Boy am I glad this show is back. :up:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Boy am I glad this show is back. :up:


Wow! That one was uncomfortable to watch babe.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I have watched about 4 minutes of it, just turned it off at the beginning of the tour of Michael & Jan's house. I seriously don't know if I can watch this, it just looks too awkward and uncomfortable. I had to close my eyes when Jim and Pam arrived.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MickeS said:


> I have watched about 4 minutes of it, just turned it off at the beginning of the tour of Michael & Jan's house. I seriously don't know if I can watch this, it just looks too awkward and uncomfortable. I had to close my eyes when Jim and Pam arrived.


Ack...you missed Jan smashing Michael's


Spoiler



$200 plasma TV


 with a


Spoiler



Dundie


!!!!!!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

That was one of the best Office episodes ever. Classic.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Not bad, definitely awkward, but that was the point.
Pretty uncomfortable at the end, but it's nice to know that Dwight has a solid purely carnal relationship.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Not bad, definitely awkward, but that was the point.
> Pretty uncomfortable at the end, but it's nice to know that Dwight has a solid purely carnal relationship.


With what appears to be a homeless former babysitter?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> With what appears to be a homeless former babysitter?


Yeah, I wasn't sure about that either.


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

I really enjoyed the oaky afterbirth.

Pretty much the most awkward 30min I've ever spent.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't really get uncomfortable watching a TV show but I couldn't help it with this one. Very well done, it was like I was sitting right at the table eating beet salad.


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

The best part was Michael and his TV.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I made it through it, by frequent pausing and having my eyes half closed most of the time. Holy cow that was hard to watch.

I LOVED Michael's pride in his "200 dollar plasma TV". 

But the rest, while good, was just too damn hard to watch... not sure if I thought it was funny or not. Will have to watch it again.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

So many cringes in a 30 minute span.

It was delicious.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Pretty good. If I listed my favorites all time it wouldn't crack the top 10 though. Some of the early episodes are great.

Glad it's back.


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

11 pillows on the bed with a vid camera on a tripod aimed at it, lol!


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

Totally reminded me of the British version, which was much more awkward than funny. You really had to cringe at each scene.

Oh, and that hot dog place in the final scene? I pass that every day on the way home from work. That was funny seeing it "in Scranton".


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I liked Pam's quick-thinking to keep Jim from bailing.

That, and Jan's boob job.

My sliding glass door has a TiVo window cling on it.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> With what appears to be a homeless former babysitter?


She was waiting at a bus stop, she wasn't homeless. She had left the dinner party earlier than Dwight.

One of the best episodes of the show, loved it. Cringe worthy in a good way.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Which was the most cringeworthy scene?

I think I'll go with the first time Jan danced to Hunter's song, while everyone just sat and stared.

Either that, or Michael showing off his new plasma TV.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

"Well my house was on fire."
"Flooded."
"Flooded."


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

drumorgan said:


> Oh, and that hot dog place in the final scene? I pass that every day on the way home from work. That was funny seeing it "in Scranton".


Which hot dog place is it?
I know that they film in the North Valley.



numb and number said:


> 11 pillows on the bed with a vid camera on a tripod aimed at it, lol!


Jan putting away the video camera had me rolling on the floor laughing!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Which was the most cringeworthy scene?
> 
> I think I'll go with the first time Jan danced to Hunter's song, while everyone just sat and stared.
> 
> Either that, or Michael showing off his new plasma TV.


The thought of 2 vasectomies and a reversal made me cringe.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I cringed during the part when the people were on the screen talking.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

I loved the whole "we all gotta work late" premise Michael set up, just so he could make Jim say he's got no plans, then pretend to get the all a reprieve...ALL just so he could have JAM over for dinner...


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

jwehman said:


> I loved the whole "we all gotta work late" premise Michael set up, just so he could make Jim say he's got no plans, then pretend to get the all a reprieve...ALL just so he could have JAM over for dinner...


Then, they show the clock in the background and it's 5:01! Hilarious!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

3 hours from like 4:00or 3 hours from NOW?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow, great episode! I Loved the Tv. Michael goes, if the room gets too crowded I simply push it back...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I think Jim will pay the price someday for trying to bail by himself and leave Pam there.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I think Jim will pay the price someday for trying to bail by himself and leave Pam there.


Nah, they have show repeatedly that there is some sort of arrangement. Remember on the episode when they launched the website? Michael invited either Jim or Pam to go to NY for the party. Pam made Jim go. So this was to be payback!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I was disappointed. I really prefer the episodes actually set in the office. I like the little field trips from time to time, but for the first episode back, I wanted to see a regular episode with the full cast. 

I think maybe this episode would have worked much better for me if they had let the Michael/Jan tension build up for a few episodes this season. I realize they've covered their problems in the past, but it's been awhile since I've seen the show, so it all felt a little forced.

Dwight was gold as usual, though.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

danplaysbass said:


> Wow, great episode! I Loved the Tv. Michael goes, if the room gets too crowded I simply push it back...


the tv scene was my favorite. :up:

angela and andy are quite the hot couple .


----------



## keepthewebopen (Feb 15, 2008)

The TV was the best, "I can stand here for hours and watch it"

Also the sleeping arrangements, Jan has space issues.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

"Rhymes with... 'Parnold Shporz-neggar'"


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

"It's bonfire scent....mmmm"


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

When the song by Jan's former assistant started, the first couple of lines went something like "took me by the hand" and "made me a man". I would have bet money that the "awkward reveal" there was going to be something about "Jan" since it would rhyme. And Michael would be singing along obliviously thinking how wonderful it is that someone wrote a song about Jan.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

OH! THAT's who Hunter was! Thank you!


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

that episode really reminded me of "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolfe", which is basically the most uncomfortable, insane dinner party on film.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I wonder how long Andy will even want to be with Angela. Or Angela with Andy.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

what's with Michael telling Jan he used to date Pam? and worse yet, Jan believing him.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Michael sleeping on the ottoman at the foot of the bed (and actually demonstrating it's roominess) had me rolling. So glad to have this show back. I love the cringworthy moments. There was some great "eye acting" in this one. Just little looks the characters gave said so much. Like when Michael gave Pam his coat and Jan stared her down. And of course Jan as the devil with the fire burning behind her. Perfect!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

grant33 said:


> Michael sleeping on the ottoman at the foot of the bed (and actually demonstrating it's roominess) had me rolling.


That was just pitifully sad. He's Jan's pet, and not a very well treated one at that. I feel terribly sad for Micheal, but it's his own fault for going back to her. He's just so desperate for a girlfriend.

It was funny, but the kind of funny that doesn't really feel good to laugh about.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I almost died when Jan said that Michael broke the sliding glass door because he thought he heard the ice cream truck.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I was disappointed. *I really prefer the episodes actually set in the office. * I like the little field trips from time to time, but for the first episode back, I wanted to see a regular episode with the full cast.
> 
> I think maybe this episode would have worked much better for me if they had let the Michael/Jan tension build up for a few episodes this season. I realize they've covered their problems in the past, but it's been awhile since I've seen the show, so it all felt a little forced.
> 
> Dwight was gold as usual, though.


+1

I really like when they stay in the office. Like the beginning where they're watching the logo cube bounce around the screen hoping it hits perfectly in the corner. I loved that whole scene.

Or when they have office parties.

Or just about any scene in the conference room.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

flatcurve said:


> I almost died when Jan said that Michael broke the sliding glass door because he thought he heard the ice cream truck.


That was hilarious. :up:


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> He's just so desperate for a girlfriend.


I would say he's desperate to connect with anyone. Yes, he wants a girlfriend, but he also wants everyone to be his friend. He can't stand to not be liked.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jan: "Thank you, this will be great to cook with" when Pam gave her the wine.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I liked the episode quite a bit. I guess I'm so used to awkward humor in this show that it no longer bothers me, because I didn't cringe once, and often laughed. I laughed uncontrollably when Michael said something like, "You have NO IDEA the physical toll 3 vasectomies take on me". It was just delivered so perfectly.

Love that dwight brough his own food.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

What was Angela's line about not wanting to put anything of Dwight's in her mouth?

Oh, and her smashing her ice cream on the side of Andy's car after he took a lick!:up:


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Which hot dog place is it?
> I know that they film in the North Valley.


Pretty sure it's Reseda and Saticoy. I know for sure there is a guy who is dressed up as a hot dog walking with a sign all day long crossing the street in a circle every time I pass there.

If THAT guy owns a house in LA, I'll be very upset.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> What was Angela's line about not wanting to put anything of Dwight's in her mouth?


"The thought of popping one of *your* beets into *my* mouth makes me want to vomit"


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

"A nice oaky afterbirth"


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I think Jim will pay the price someday for trying to bail by himself and leave Pam there.


I had a whole different take on it.

Jim, earnestly and sincerely was trying to bail out *both himself and Pam.* His line was something like, "Pam, *we'd* better go and asses the damage." To which Michael replied something like, "Why does it take more than one of you to assess the damage?"

Michael had him. He was completely stuck. Either option, bailing only himself out, or staying, was intolerably awkward.

"Intolerably awkward", like the entire dinner party.

Ultimately, he and Pam worked as a team to bail out of the bailout plan.

This episode was an example of just how brilliant this show is! *I was as uncomfortable as the characters on the screen!* I had to keep telling myself, "It's a *SITCOM*! These are FICTIONAL characters!"

If I actually find myself in actual empathy with the fictional characters on a TV show, *that's* one brilliantly written show!

Bravo!

EDIT to add:

I had to pause the DVR so as to not miss anything due to laughing when Michael was demonstrating his $200 "plasma" TV:

"And if you need more space in the room [retracts 12" 480i 4x3 LCD TV 2" closer to the wall] it folds right back into the wall."

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesda said:


> "A nice oaky afterbirth"


Perhaps I'm missing something, but that wasn't all that funny to me. I know Michael seems to have "baby" on his mind, but still...

Aftertaste... afterbirth? *shrug*


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Jim's almost vomit in the candle room was delivered perfectly.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"Why didn't you just say 49ers quarterback?"


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I laughed uncontrollably when Michael said something like, "You have NO IDEA the physical toll 3 vasectomies take on me". It was just delivered so perfectly.


Same here. My wife looked at me like I was on fire. She was simply horrified by the screaming, uncontrollable laughter at that scene. I'm going in for my vasectomy in a couple weeks, so I feel a kindred spirit.

I very much enjoyed the episode overall, but it did feel even more awkward than most episodes. Absolutely brilliantly acted and written though.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> ....I had to pause the DVR so as to not miss anything due to laughing when Michael was demonstrating his $200 "plasma" TV:
> 
> "And if you need more space in the room [retracts 12" 480i 4x3 LCD TV 2" closer to the wall] it folds right back into the wall."
> 
> ROTFLMAO!


And how awful is to even HAVE a plasma mounted above a fireplace. Instant heat damage.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

flatcurve said:


> I almost died when Jan said that Michael broke the sliding glass door because he thought he heard the ice cream truck.


I thought for sure the explanation of the glass door was going to be a cover up for some out of control fight they'd had. When I heard the ice cream truck story, though, I could totally believe it was the truth. 



Jayjoans said:


> Jim's almost vomit in the candle room was delivered perfectly.


I was LMAO at that delivery. 

The whole episode had some great, yet awkward, LOL moments!


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Most cringeworthy for me was when Michael said, "You want to have kids?" when Jan was obviously being sarcastic at the end of the whole vasectomy argument.

I don't mind the "out of office" episodes because, in real life, a small office like this, would socialize outside the office. So that is part of office life.

Good analogy to Who is Afraid of Virginia Woolf.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BrandonRe said:


> When the song by Jan's former assistant started, the first couple of lines went something like "took me by the hand" and "made me a man". I would have bet money that the "awkward reveal" there was going to be something about "Jan" since it would rhyme. And Michael would be singing along obliviously thinking how wonderful it is that someone wrote a song about Jan.


I have the sneaking suspicion that Hunter and Jan have been intimate.



TeighVaux said:


> Most cringeworthy for me was when Michael said, "You want to have kids?" when Jan was obviously being sarcastic at the end of the whole vasectomy argument.


Angela's reactions during that exchange were good as well.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I have the sneaking suspicion that Hunter and Jan have been intimate.


+1

And that, though the song may not have mentioned her by name, it was inspired by Hunter's fling with her.

She reciprocates the feeling, too. This would explain why she gyrated with tender sensuality to this song that was both shallow in its music and lyrical content, and rather amateurishly performed. (Any idiot can burn a CD of their own performance on their computer and "self release" it nowadays.)


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> +1
> 
> And that, though the song may not have mentioned her by name, it was inspired by Hunter's fling with her.
> 
> She reciprocates the feeling, too. This would explain why she gyrated with tender sensuality to this song that was both shallow in its music and lyrical content, and rather amateurishly performed. (Any idiot can burn a CD of their own performance on their computer and "self release" it nowadays.)


Hey "he is an artist!"


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Jim's almost vomit in the candle room was delivered perfectly.





kar74 said:


> I was LMAO at that delivery.


:up: :up:

And when Dwight arrived, Pam - "Awesome."

Those were my two 'instant replays'


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

dilorc said:


> I really enjoyed the oaky afterbirth.
> 
> Pretty much the most awkward 30min I've ever spent.


"That will be great to cook with".

Very awkward to watch, but funny.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

wprager said:


> "That will be great to cook with".
> 
> Very awkward to watch, but funny.


I'm regretting that I deleted this episode right after watching it. The more I think about it, the more I think it's a "watch twice" episode as it seems so loaded with subtleties that I might have missed the first time around.

For instance, regarding the wine...

Did we get a good enough look at the label on the wine bottle to tell if the wine they were all drinking with the "oaky afterbirth" was the one Pam brought?

I kind of assumed that Jan was a sufficient passive-aggressive biatch that she would have served _another_ wine, that she considered to be superior, to her guests while keeping the wine Pam brought her "to cook with".

If she relented and served Pam's wine, that does make her just a tiny bit less *****y than I originally thought (but, not by much, after all...)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> I'm regretting that I deleted this episode right after watching it. The more I think about it, the more I think it's a "watch twice" episode as it seems so loaded with subtleties that I might have missed the first time around.


This was definitely a multiple viewing episode for me - I had my eyes closed a lot the first time.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

kar74 said:


> I thought for sure the explanation of the glass door was going to be a cover up for some out of control fight they'd had. When I heard the ice cream truck story, though, I could totally believe it was the truth.


My thoughts exactly.

I still believe it's ambiguous how the door got broken. (Purposely so, on the part of the writers.)

It _could_ be exactly what they said (Michael running for the ice cream truck), or it could be a cover story for something more embarrassing.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Did Jan do the dance with Jim BEFORE revealing Michael's lie about dating Pam?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Loved how they had a camera (camcorder) set up next to the bed....


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jrinck said:


> Did Jan do the dance with Jim BEFORE revealing Michael's lie about dating Pam?


Yes.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Alfer2003 said:


> Loved how they had a camera (camcorder) set up next to the bed....


Well, I think Michael did mention once before that they filmed their lovemaking, and watched it afterwards while Jan critiqued him.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> For instance, regarding the wine...
> 
> Did we get a good enough look at the label on the wine bottle to tell if the wine they were all drinking with the "oaky afterbirth" was the one Pam brought?


It was a different bottle. The one Jan brought was a Merlot - the one the guests were drinking was not that.


----------



## writdenied (Sep 2, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> For instance, regarding the wine...
> 
> Did we get a good enough look at the label on the wine bottle to tell if the wine they were all drinking with the "oaky afterbirth" was the one Pam brought?
> 
> I kind of assumed that Jan was a sufficient passive-aggressive biatch that she would have served _another_ wine, that she considered to be superior, to her guests while keeping the wine Pam brought her "to cook with".


As a technical point of etiquette, a host/hostess is not expected to open up the wine that someone brought as a gift and serve it during the party. The assumption is that the host/hostess has selected their own wine to serve so as to complement the meal that is being cooked, and that wine brought by a guest may not match what is being served. "Gift" wine is just that -- a bottle given as a gift to the host/hostess to be enjoyed at some point in the future.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something, but that wasn't all that funny to me. I know Michael seems to have "baby" on his mind, but still...
> 
> Aftertaste... afterbirth? *shrug*


It was awkward, like the whole episode. The fact that he can so easily say the completely wrong word and not even notice how it makes everyone feel awkward, coupled with Jim's reaction makes it funny. You know, the way they do it every episode.



Fish Man said:


> Did we get a good enough look at the label on the wine bottle to tell if the wine they were all drinking with the "oaky afterbirth" was the one Pam brought?





jwehman said:


> It was a different bottle. The one Jan brought was a Merlot - the one the guests were drinking was not that.


They drank Pam's at dinner.

Pam's

Dinner table

Also loved the St. Pauli Girl sign.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> +1
> 
> And that, though the song may not have mentioned her by name, it was inspired by Hunter's fling with her.
> 
> She reciprocates the feeling, too. This would explain why she gyrated with tender sensuality to this song that was both shallow in its music and lyrical content, and rather amateurishly performed. (Any idiot can burn a CD of their own performance on their computer and "self release" it nowadays.)


I flashed on something more than just professional between Hunter and Jan when she got fired and the whole bit with the CD, the song, and her dancing to it throws more fuel on the fire.

And did she try to get Jim to dance to "get back" at Pam or because Jim wants to be a guitarist in Second Life?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

"You're hardly my first."
"THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

vman41 said:


> My sliding glass door has a TiVo window cling on it.


Me too! :up:

I loved it when Andy & Angela arrived and Michael went to hug Angela and she stiffened up and was all, "NO! NO!" 

+1 on all the cringe-worthy moments all have mentioned. Yeah, they went there! And I am sooooooo glad they did!


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Aniketos said:


> "THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!"


The way this line was delivered was priceless! Loved how Michael stood up for himself--in his own way!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

writdenied said:


> As a technical point of etiquette, a host/hostess is not expected to open up the wine that someone brought as a gift and serve it during the party. The assumption is that the host/hostess has selected their own wine to serve so as to complement the meal that is being cooked, and that wine brought by a guest may not match what is being served. "Gift" wine is just that -- a bottle given as a gift to the host/hostess to be enjoyed at some point in the future.


thank you miss manners...


----------



## BenW (Mar 29, 2008)

"Not now Dwight."


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Roadblock said:


> It was awkward, like the whole episode. The fact that he can so easily say the completely wrong word and not even notice how it makes everyone feel awkward, coupled with Jim's reaction makes it funny. You know, the way they do it every episode.


Gotcha.

Not funny to me. Perhaps they could have served polenta for dinner and he could have called it "placenta". They missed out.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

"when in Rome"


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> I'm regretting that I deleted this episode right after watching it. The more I think about it, the more I think it's a "watch twice" episode as it seems so loaded with subtleties that I might have missed the first time around.
> 
> For instance, regarding the wine...
> 
> ...


Dude! It's just another 12 days until Lost is back. You can make it!


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

JYoung said:


> I have the sneaking suspicion that Hunter and Jan have been intimate.


Sneaking suspicion? Did you listen to the lyrics?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

anom said:


> Sneaking suspicion? Did you listen to the lyrics?


It's called "humor by understatement".


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

While they might have been drinking Pam's wine at dinner, they had already killed off one bottle before that and I believe the second bottle wasn't Pam's, so they were possibly on the third bottle by dinner.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

wprager said:


> Dude! It's just another 12 days until Lost is back. You can make it!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow, I thought Michael said "after_burn_". I didn't really get why Jim brought it back up. It's much funnier as "afterbirth" .

My favourite this entire show was Angela. Everything she did was completely hilarious. I loved the ice cream cone on the car door. She's the only guest who didn't seem completely embarrassed the entire time: she has too much disdain for these people to care enough to be embarrassed for them.

Dwight was actually not so funny for me this show; he's usually fantastic. His crying in the interview _was_ funny, but his passive-aggressive stalking is getting a bit stale for me.

The TV was great, especially since they don't make plasma TVs that small.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Not funny to me. Perhaps they could have served polenta for dinner and he could have called it "placenta". They missed out.


I thought it was funny. I took it as Michael trying to be a wine expert and just not knowing at all what the right word was. He is always an expert on every subject in his own mind.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

I don't think I've seen a more awkward episode since the first season.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

TiMo Tim said:


> I don't think I've seen a more awkward episode since the first season.


Phylis's wedding?


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

chavez said:


> that episode really reminded me of "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolfe", which is basically the most uncomfortable, insane dinner party on film.


This episode was definitely inspired by this movie:


> On a serene New England campus, an emasculated professor (Richard Burton) and his rancorous wife (Elizabeth Taylor) turn an evening of cocktails into an unrelenting onslaught of wrenching disclosures and bellowed epithets. Soon the couple's guests -- a junior professor (George Segal) and his colorless wife (Sandy Dennis) -- get sucked into the vortex of the warring duo's unbounded fury and endless antipathy.


Michael leaving the table and coming back with the neon beer sign parallels Richard Burton leaving the room and coming back with the Umbrella shotgun.

Best episode ever, I just watched it again online. This one is worth multiple viewings, there are just too many layers of things going on to catch in one sitting.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I loved it when Pam made sure that if she couldn't escape with Jim, that Jim was going to stay right there 

how small was that bathroom where Pam and Jim spoke alone to the camera? I've seen airplane bathrooms with more space...


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

Just cannot get That One Night out of my [email protected]#$!

Maybe we have seen the bottom for Jan. I liked the episode, but I gotta admit that again in this season we are no where near the magic or quality of writing as in season 2.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

well, Jan sitting alone, watching the broken PLASMA , and trying to glue back the trophy was a very nice touch...

and pathetic at the same time


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

The scary thing about this episode to me was that, despite the outrageousness of all the behavior and the over-the-top awkwardness of everything that happened, they completely nailed the debasing levels to which passive aggressive bickering can lead a couple.

In other words, been there done that (or had it done to me anyway).


----------



## blankme (Aug 19, 2005)

Did anyone else think that was a different condo than Michael bought a few seasons ago? I thought I remember him signing papers with the real estate agent in a kitchen with light wood cabinets. This condo was a completely different layout.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

blankme said:


> Did anyone else think that was a different condo than Michael bought a few seasons ago? I thought I remember him signing papers with the real estate agent in a kitchen with light wood cabinets. This condo was a completely different layout.


I thought the same thing. And the condo Michael bought a few years back was a one floor condo. This is a two story townhouse.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

MrCouchPotato said:


> Just cannot get That One Night out of my [email protected]#$!


I have to admit I found it catchy too in a sincere amateur way.

It would be hard pressed to beat David Brent's "Free Love on the Freelove Freeway".






Amateur music performances have been an ongoing theme in the two shows. I hope they have some more.


----------



## campbellleo (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder if the 'three-times vasectomy' is a conscious tip of the hat to the scrubs episode 'My Lucky Charm'. Either way, hilarious episode. I love the way the Michael-Jan relationship is juxtaposed against the Jam relationship. Although, I wish something else would happen to develop their relationship, because as it is now... I mean, it is cute and all, but it ain't exactly riveting TV. Also, did anyone else feel disappointed that we didn't get to see the first (technically fourth) 'Jim-and-Pam-oh-my-God-we-can-be-together' kiss? Or any of their first date at all? I hope they do some sort of flashback or something... otherwise, the start of the fourth season was kind of an anticlimax, Jamically speaking.

I mean, I love the show to death anyway. Just wishing...


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

MrCouchPotato said:


> Just cannot get That One Night
> I liked the episode, but I gotta admit that again in this season we are no where near the magic or quality of writing as in season 2.


This episode, makes my top office ten for sure. In fact, It is probably up there with Seinfeld's "The Contest" Not sure that there could be a better episode than this one. The bar is high.

It's hard to rank this season with the writers strike cutting the season in half.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Is michael that lacking in confidence that he stays with such a horrible woman? Or maybe he's really submissive at heart, dom at the office and sub at home. I'm glad she has her own workspace because if she worked out of the bedroom, there would be clothespins on his nose  

So why did they show, right before the show, previews that werent on the show? Or did i miss it since tivo cut off at the 30 min mark and i missed the closing?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> Is michael that lacking in confidence that he stays with such a horrible woman? Or maybe he's really submissive at heart, dom at the office and sub at home. I'm glad she has her own workspace because if she worked out of the bedroom, there would be clothespins on his nose
> 
> So why did they show, right before the show, previews that werent on the show? Or did i miss it since tivo cut off at the 30 min mark and i missed the closing?


I don't think she's a "horrible woman." I think they are both extremely passive-aggressive and they only stay with each other because they fear being alone more than they dislike being together.

To what previews are you referring?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

MrCouchPotato said:


> Just cannot get That One Night out of my [email protected]#$!


"The page you tried to access does not exist on this server"


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

That One Night
http://www.hypeful.com/wp-admin/mp3s/That One Night.mp3


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

classicX said:


> To what previews are you referring?


someone touched jans boobs...or was that in the show and i missed it?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

TeighVaux said:


> I thought the same thing. And the condo Michael bought a few years back was a one floor condo. This is a two story townhouse.


No, Michael bought a two-story condo. I just watched that episode (must have re-run on TBS) and they definitely walked up stars to get to the bedroom. They showed a few rooms in that episode (Office Olympics) but you didn't get a great idea of the condo layout. Michael did mention 3 bedrooms (he offered to let Dwight live in the third) which matches Jan's office and workspace. The master bedroom seemed pretty similar. I wasn't paying attention to the kitchen.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

newsposter said:


> someone touched jans boobs...or was that in the show and i missed it?


That was at the end of Season 3, right after she got her boob job she showed up at the office to get back together with Michael.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

drumorgan said:


> Pretty sure it's Reseda and Saticoy. I know for sure there is a guy who is dressed up as a hot dog walking with a sign all day long crossing the street in a circle every time I pass there.


I'm 99% certain that's Home Plate Burgers in Reseda (I spend waaaay too much of my time going to obscure hamburger and hot dog joints...). I've got a picture somewhere that I'll post if I find it.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Worst episode ever. To awkward to be funny...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

So, sooo, good. My brothers and I had to pause this repeatedly due to laughter. And we immediately downloaded That One Night and sang it all weekend.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> So, sooo, good. My brothers and I had to pause this repeatedly due to laughter. And we immediately downloaded That One Night and sang it all weekend.


where does one download that from?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MrCouchPotato said:


> That One Night
> http://www.hypeful.com/wp-admin/mp3s/That One Night.mp3


Direct link didn't work for me at least.
It's linked to from here, which worked
http://www.hypeful.com/2008/04/11/music-from-the-offices-dinner-party-that-one-night/

"Another fun fact: the music for "That One Night" was written by Todd Fancy of The New Pornographers!"
Ha, that's cool. One of my favorite bands.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Aniketos said:


> "You're hardly my first."
> "THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!"


"you're hardly my first."

/michael scott's brain in 5 milliseconds: oh, i have to... but it's so inappropriate!, but it's so right... she'll be mad at me... oh, f it... i'm saying it...

"THATSWHATSHESAID!"



newsposter said:


> Is michael that lacking in confidence that he stays with such a horrible woman? Or maybe he's really submissive at heart, dom at the office and sub at home.


michael has a consistent track record of letting the prospect of sex overrule every decision in his life. he's tried to break up with jan several times. he jumps from chick to chick in looking for affection (he once tried to kiss pam); and he's hardly a dom at work... everything he does at the office is so everyone will like him.

he is a deadly combo of seeking approval and can't be alone.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

does anyone that watches this show alone laugh out loud? I'm a difficult laugher to begin with but nothing in this show made me laugh really..nothing out loud for sure. and wife doesnt watch so didnt know if i missed something funny or not


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh hell yes I laugh out loud all the time, even when alone.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> does anyone that watches this show alone laugh out loud? I'm a difficult laugher to begin with but nothing in this show made me laugh really..nothing out loud for sure. and wife doesnt watch so didnt know if i missed something funny or not


There are so many things that I do alone. However watching this show is not one of them.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

newsposter said:


> does anyone that watches this show alone laugh out loud? I'm a difficult laugher to begin with but nothing in this show made me laugh really..nothing out loud for sure. and wife doesnt watch so didnt know if i missed something funny or not


I definitely laugh out loud when I'm alone. Does being alone make it any less funny?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I definitely laugh out loud when I'm alone. Does being alone make it any less funny?


I think so yes...or lol'ing in the company of others at least becomes a subconscious acknowledgement of getting the joke.

I laugh far less by myself than when w/other people.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Zevida said:


> No, Michael bought a two-story condo. I just watched that episode (must have re-run on TBS) and they definitely walked up stars to get to the bedroom. They showed a few rooms in that episode (Office Olympics) but you didn't get a great idea of the condo layout. Michael did mention 3 bedrooms (he offered to let Dwight live in the third) which matches Jan's office and workspace. The master bedroom seemed pretty similar. I wasn't paying attention to the kitchen.


I stand corrected. Thanks!


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> I think so yes...or lol'ing in the company of others at least becomes a subconscious acknowledgement of getting the joke.
> 
> I laugh far less by myself than when w/other people.


If it's funny I laugh, whether by myself or not. My wife says I would make a good 'studio audience member'


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> I think so yes...or lol'ing in the company of others at least becomes a subconscious acknowledgement of getting the joke.
> 
> I laugh far less by myself than when w/other people.


I totally don't get this. If it's funny, I laugh.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I laugh out loud by myself. Although not during this episode, at least not much. It was funny, but not LOL funny, too awkward for that for me...

This week's "Earl" though was an LOLfest for me.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

MickeS said:


> "Another fun fact: the music for That One Night was written by Todd Fancy of The New Pornographers!"
> Ha, that's cool. One of my favorite bands.


I would never have guessed that, because his stuff is actually _good._ 

Todd Fancey at least one solo album and EP, which are available on iTunes, and probably elsewhere -- they've got a very '70s "sunshine pop" sound. (Note that his last name has an "E" in it, if you're searching for him.)


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

TeighVaux said:


> Most cringeworthy for me was when Michael said, "You want to have kids?" when Jan was obviously being sarcastic at the end of the whole vasectomy argument.
> 
> I don't mind the "out of office" episodes because, in real life, a small office like this, would socialize outside the office. So that is part of office life.
> 
> Good analogy to Who is Afraid of Virginia Woolf.


Did anyone catch what Jan said after that as she went up the stairs?


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

What was the deal with Angela and the ice cream cone at the end?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> Did anyone catch what Jan said after that as she went up the stairs?


"I hate my life."


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I totally don't get this. If it's funny, I laugh.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

newsposter said:


> Is michael that lacking in confidence that he stays with such a horrible woman? Or maybe he's really submissive at heart, dom at the office and sub at home. I'm glad she has her own workspace because if she worked out of the bedroom, there would be clothespins on his nose


Michael is a damaged person in his own right. That is why he ends up with another dysfunctional person. He already blew a relationship with a more highly functioning woman (the realtor played by Carell's real life wife, Nancy Walls). She finally gave up on him for several instances of inappropriate behavior.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JakeyB said:


> My wife says I would make a good 'studio audience member'


the reason i like shows like office and simpsons so much is there 'are' no people like you  I just hate laugh tracks, sorry. I view them as insulting to the audience, by telling them when to laugh. If a show cant stand without them it's not worthy


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


>


Are you saying you're like Dexter, devoid of emotions and only laugh out loud when others are around to make it look like you fit in?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

lol...maybe not when put that bluntly. But enough to illustrate my point, ya.

Maybe I just have no sense of humor, but some of the stuff my friends laugh at leave me wondering if they actually laugh at this stuff while all alone - I can't imagine that they do.

I came up with the only reasonable explanation that would allow me to not make fun of my friends.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

TeighVaux said:


> Michael is a damaged person in his own right. That is why he ends up with another dysfunctional person. He already blew a relationship with a more highly functioning woman (the realtor played by Carell's real life wife, Nancy Walls). She finally gave up on him for several instances of inappropriate behavior.


and of course being double booked with Jan to Casino Night at the end of season 2. That's the first time I'd even seen Nancy (is that her character's name?).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Are you saying you're like Dexter, devoid of emotions and only laugh out loud when others are around to make it look like you fit in?


if you mean me, nope. I was in front row of a comedy club once and hardly laughed at all. I may think things are funny but do not need to LOL. It has to be super funny for a LOL

it's funny you mention 'fit in'. When a SIL of mine comes over and watches tv, she will laugh at stuff on tv then look over to see if we are laughing. And even every once in a while she will just look over at us. Its rather strange behavior but i think she is looking for acceptance or something.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> I had a whole different take on it.
> 
> Jim, earnestly and sincerely was trying to bail out *both himself and Pam.* His line was something like, "Pam, *we'd* better go and asses the damage." To which Michael replied something like, "Why does it take more than one of you to assess the damage?"
> 
> Michael had him. He was completely stuck. Either option, bailing only himself out, or staying, was intolerably awkward.


I was bummed she didn't point out that Jim was her ride. I know someone else would have offered to drive her home, but it seemed strange that they didn't even try that tact.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

MonsterJoe said:


> lol...maybe not when put that bluntly. But enough to illustrate my point, ya.
> 
> Maybe I just have no sense of humor, but some of the stuff my friends laugh at leave me wondering if they actually laugh at this stuff while all alone - I can't imagine that they do.
> 
> I came up with the only reasonable explanation that would allow me to not make fun of my friends.


It's like listening to morning radio. People constantly laughing for no good reason, but if they weren't being paid for it they probably wouldn't be laughing.

Depends on my mood. Sometimes I laugh out loud, other times not. My wife hates it when I watch TV in bed at night since my laughing shakes the bed when she's trying to sleep.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> It's like listening to morning radio. People constantly laughing for no good reason, but if they weren't being paid for it they probably wouldn't be laughing.


Not even. Those morning show *ssholes are the ones who laugh when someone stubs their toe.

Greg


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

Callback of the night: Pam, to Jan, "So you have an office and a workspace?"

Now if only Dwight, who has neither, had been there to be crushed by it.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

The best part of the episode touched on here a bit was the charades.

Michael: "OK, first name is Tom."
Jan: "No no. No names rhyming, no sound alikes, actual clues."
Michael: "You're getting into my head! First name is <blank> and he goes on a Carribean cruise."
Jim: "Katie Holmes."
Michael: "No, Ahh, but he's married to her!"
Jim: "Oh, Dawson's Creek."
Michael: "No it has to be a real person Jim. I'm gonna pass. OK, rhymes with Parnold Sporzenegger."
Jan: "No rhyming!"
Jim: "Not really a rhyme."
Angela: "Another clue."
Michael: "Ok, he's the governor of California, he's the Terminator."
Jim: "Tom Cruise!".

I love how Jim just kept on baiting Michael and antagonizing him at the same time.

Frank


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

fmowry said:


> The best part of the episode touched on here a bit was the charades.
> 
> Michael: "OK, first name is Tom."
> Jan: "No no. No names rhyming, no sound alikes, actual clues."
> ...


Agree. And the side look Jim gives the camera right in the middle of the whole thing, though very quick and subtle, is perfect!


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, and Micheal telling Jan that she has a $0 a year job with benifits....

How hard do you have to be running to be able to run through a glass door?? and make it so that both sides are smashed....

Oh.. and the "Jan is trying to poison me"


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> and of course being double booked with Jan to Casino Night at the end of season 2. That's the first time I'd even seen Nancy (is that her character's name?).


I think her name was Carol.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

jwehman said:


> Agree. And the side look Jim gives the camera right in the middle of the whole thing, though very quick and subtle, is perfect!


Speaking of that... have they just totally given up on the whole office documentary thing? The episode was great - one of the best, IMO - but if you stick with the original premise of the show, it didn't make sense to have cameras there.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Boot said:


> Speaking of that... have they just totally given up on the whole office documentary thing? The episode was great - one of the best, IMO - but if you stick with the original premise of the show, it didn't make sense to have cameras there.


These guys still work at the same office (well, except for Jan and Dwight's old babysitter).


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Boot said:


> Speaking of that... have they just totally given up on the whole office documentary thing? The episode was great - one of the best, IMO - but if you stick with the original premise of the show, it didn't make sense to have cameras there.


In my mind, they all think the doc guys are still culling footage. Documentaries in real life take hundreds of hours of footage. But what they don't know is probably that the doc guys just roll on the floor laughing at how stupid they all are and have kept up filming on purpose.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Lopey said:


> How hard do you have to be running to be able to run through a glass door?? and make it so that both sides are smashed....


Not that hard, actually. When I was a kid I had a paper route and some of my route was in apartment buildings. One had a completely glass front, and there were no markings on the glass. One day a friend decided to walk with me and he walked right into the glass and smashed it; cut his forehead and all sorts of stuff. This was what, 5th grade or 6th grade I think, so we were not very big.

Of course, it was in Vancouver so it was _Canadian_ glass.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Boot said:


> Speaking of that... have they just totally given up on the whole office documentary thing? The episode was great - one of the best, IMO - but if you stick with the original premise of the show, it didn't make sense to have cameras there.


I'm not following your logic...they've gone outside the office many times...weddings, get togethers at bars, the beet farm...etc.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I'm not following your logic...they've gone outside the office many times...weddings, get togethers at bars, the beet farm...etc.


 Plus they interviewed them during the night (was that in the bathroom?)


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

The viewer simply has to employ an above average level of "suspension of disbelief" when it comes to the "documentary" aspect of the show.

No real-world documentary would follow the personal lives of all the employees of a small branch office of a paper distributer for year after year after year. There simply would never be such a "documentary".

So, you suspend disbelief and "go with the flow".


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> No real-world documentary would follow the personal lives of all the employees of a small branch office of a paper distributer for year after year after year. There simply would never be such a "documentary".


The movie "Hoop Dreams" followed 2 basketball players from the beginning of high school through the beginning of college. That's 5 years. The new show "High School Confidential" on WE followed a handful of girls through 4 years of high school. Neither is quite the same, but it's not extremely unbelievable that the documentary crew could follow a group for several years in and out of work. That said, I don't know why I'm overanalyzing the documentary reality of a mockumentary comedy.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I still pretend we're watching a weekly reality TV series.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Blah, blah, blah, great episode, yada, yada, uncomfortable to watch... 

All I want to know is where can I get my copy of "The Hunter"!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

You mean, "The Hunted."


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You mean, "The Hunted."


 Really? Man... I must need glasses! 

Actually IMO "The Hunter" would have been a stupider (thus, funnier) title.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dolfer said:


> Really? Man... I must need glasses!
> 
> Actually IMO "The Hunter" would have been a stupider (thus, funnier) title.


me thinks Jan did the hunting, though!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

newsposter said:


> it's funny you mention 'fit in'. When a SIL of mine comes over and watches tv, she will laugh at stuff on tv then look over to see if we are laughing. And even every once in a while she will just look over at us. Its rather strange behavior but i think she is looking for acceptance or something.


I do this 

Usually it is when I am watching something I have already seen with someone who has not yet seen it. I am waiting to see their reaction to the parts I think are particularly funny. I've done this with my brother when we've watched a few episodes of The Office together. I'm not sure if it is about fitting in or approval that he gets the same jokes I do. It is weird - I don't know why I do it! I think I just want to share in the humor, I want whoever it is to find the same stuff just as funny as I do.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I do this
> 
> Usually it is when I am watching something I have already seen with someone who has not yet seen it. I am waiting to see their reaction to the parts I think are particularly funny. I've done this with my brother when we've watched a few episodes of The Office together. I'm not sure if it is about fitting in or approval that he gets the same jokes I do. It is weird - I don't know why I do it! I think I just want to share in the humor, I want whoever it is to find the same stuff just as funny as I do.


I do it to.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You mean, "The Hunted."


LOL, I thought the title was "I'm Hunter"

I need HD.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I do this
> 
> Usually it is when I am watching something I have already seen with someone who has not yet seen it. I am waiting to see their reaction to the parts I think are particularly funny. I've done this with my brother when we've watched a few episodes of The Office together. I'm not sure if it is about fitting in or approval that he gets the same jokes I do. It is weird - I don't know why I do it! I think I just want to share in the humor, I want whoever it is to find the same stuff just as funny as I do.


ur honesty is appreciated. it just sorta makes me feel like i'm on display being graded or something with her head turning back. I barely laugh at anything so she probably thinks my funny bone is broken.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

That was fantastically awkward!! But, on a re-watch last night, I did laugh much more than the first... I think I got the 'uncomfortableness' out during the first watch - and now it's just hysterical. 

Oh my gosh!! Jim's expressions are one of the very best parts of this show! He's just soo darn good.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I wasn't getting recordings of this show because it used to air the same time as something else I Tivo'd. I just discovered that I'm getting it again and was able to watch this last night.

I was busting a gut!
Michael's GF: It takes 3 hours to rise.
Pam (with fear): Three hours from now? Or three hours from 4:00?

And much much later when she's checking it and says "Nowhere near being done!", the look on Pam's face is priceless.

I loved the plasma TV and the St. Pauli Girl light with the entire room bathed in blue!

What a great show!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

bobcarn said:


> Michael's GF: It takes 3 hours to rise.
> Pam (with fear): Three hours from now? Or three hours from 4:00?


<nitpick>"braise" not "rise"</nitpick>

Great scene! It's like the life's draining out of Pam's eyes when she realizes just how long she's going to be trapped at Michael's.


----------

